# Gis المجموعة ( 1 )



## يحي الحربي (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم المجموعة الاولى من بعض المفات الخفيفة الظريف الخاصة بموضوع الـ gis وتطبيقاته
نامل ان تكون فيها الفائدة
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد عميرة (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## مريم محمد علي (20 مايو 2010)

جازاكم الله كل خير استاذ يحي الحربي
شكرا لمشاركتم القيمة
م مريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 مايو 2010)

*ملفات قيمة.*
*حفظك الله بخير وعافية أخي الحبيب يحى الحربي.*​


----------



## sh2awaa (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
انا حاليا اعمل فى الخليج planning engineer , و بفكر اتعلم gis هل له فرص عمل جيده فى الخليج ازو فى مصر
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (25 مايو 2010)

له اكثر من فرصة وفرصه تتضاعف يوما عن يوم 
نتمنى لكم كل التوفيق و النجاح
ونتمنى ان برى مشاركاتكم بعنا بعرض تجارب نجاحاتكم
شكرا للمرور و المشاركة الطيبة معنا
م/مريم


----------



## على رشاش (29 مايو 2010)

شكر لملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (4 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر*


----------



## سيمون2010 (8 يونيو 2010)

*جازاكم الله كل خير استاذ يحي الحربي*


----------



## سبتمبر (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

اتقدم بشكري الجزيل لكم جميعا اعضاء ومشرفين


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 يونيو 2010)

أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفي علمك 
جزيت خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## memo110 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكراص لكم وجزاكم الله خيراً , ملفات مهمة .


----------



## tarik86 (21 يوليو 2010)

Mercii ...


----------



## anr2005 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ عزيزي المواطن على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حارث البدراني (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دموع الاحزان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## laidmaarad (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جازاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## jassim78 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Eng Mohamed Salem (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله ​


----------



## toorreessss (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saro.khaled (28 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ENG-COOL (12 يوليو 2013)

مكشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aeoh (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yooda (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*[d]*

جيد


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khlio kolo (23 مايو 2016)

الف شكر ليك


----------

